# PC erkennt Externe Festplatte nicht



## Davincico (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Mein Computer erkennt meine "WD My Passport" Festplatte nichtmehr. Hatte vor zwei drei Tagen noch nen Film geguckt und nun, wenn ich sie anstecke ertönt nurnoch das Signal, dass ein USB angeschlossen wurde, doch es zeigt mir keine Festplatte mehr an... hoffe die ist nicht kaputt?! Hab sie noch keine 2 Monate.... Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## squats (26. Januar 2014)

hast du mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung geguckt ob sie dort auftaucht ?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Januar 2014)

Was steht denn im Geräte-Manager?

Ansonsten schau mal Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung. Dann dort in dem Baum Datenspeicher -> Datenträgerverwaltung.

Erscheint da die Festplatte mit rechts in der Liste? Vielleicht hat sie nur keine Laufwerksbuchstabenzuordnung. Falls ja: Rechtsklick drauf -> "Laufwerksbuchstaben und -pfade ändern ..."


----------



## Davincico (26. Januar 2014)

Dort sehe ich "Datenträger 1" nicht initialisiert: "Sie müssen einen Datenträger initialisieren, damit LDM darauf zugreifen kann" dann klicke ich auf OK und es kommt: "Die Anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A-Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden"

Ausserdem ist dort ein "CD5" und wenn ich die öffnen will kommt die Selbe Meldung....


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Januar 2014)

Schon andere USB-Ports versucht?

Eventuell die Möglichkeit, die Platte an einem anderen Rechner zu testen?


----------



## Davincico (26. Januar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schon andere USB-Ports versucht?
> 
> Eventuell die Möglichkeit, die Platte an einem anderen Rechner zu testen?



Ja, eig. alle versucht.

Im Moment leider nicht, nein... Ich finds halt sehr komisch weils sozusagen von heute auf morgen war... Du kannst nicht ausschliessen, dass es nix an der HD selber liegt, also dass die kaputt ist oder? Hab halt wichtige Sachen drauf da ich erst gerade meinen PC neu aufgesetzt hab... :/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts mit garantie aus, gehäuse auf, direkt in pc einbauen.


----------



## Davincico (27. Januar 2014)

Garantie hin oder her, mir gehts um die Daten auf der HD. Habe einen Laptop, somit wird das wohl schwierig den reinzubauen...

hilfe..


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2014)

Davincico schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht ausschliessen, dass es nix an der HD selber liegt, also dass die kaputt ist oder? Hab halt wichtige Sachen drauf da ich erst gerade meinen PC neu aufgesetzt hab... :/


Solange du sie nicht an einem anderen Rechner testen kannst, kann man das nicht ausschließen. Oder wie ichbinnichtschuld schrieb: Es kann auch an 'nem technischen Defekt im Gehäuse liegen. Es gibt externe Adapter, wo du eine IDE- (3.5" und 2.5") oder SATA-Platte dranhängen und dann per USB an deinen Rechner stecken kannst: http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=88571&PROVID=2257&wt_mc=amc136152448016369&ref=adwords_pla&&gclid=CMf6yNjlnrwCFUVa3goduz0A6g

Aber dazu musst du die Platte aus dem Gehäuse holen und da kanns schon mit der Garantie vorbei sein, wenn es wirklich die Platte und nicht das Gehäuse sein sollte.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Januar 2014)

Wenns um die Daten geht, dann versuch jedenfalls das was Spectrumizer gesagt hat und ansonsten versuch auch mal mit einem der üblichen NTFS Rettungsprogrammen (gibts freeware) wenigstens die Daten runterzukriegen. Garantie bringt dir in dem Fall genau gar nichts, denn bei einem Garantiefall verlierst du die Daten mit 100%iger Sicherheit.


----------



## squats (27. Januar 2014)

oder öffnen und hoffen das es nur der Controller ist, was natürlich Garantieverlust bedeutet

wobei ich aber auch eher vom Controller ausgehe 

ist die Platte denn mal runtergefallen ?


----------



## Davincico (27. Januar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> oder öffnen und hoffen das es nur der Controller ist, was natürlich Garantieverlust bedeutet
> 
> wobei ich aber auch eher vom Controller ausgehe
> 
> ist die Platte denn mal runtergefallen ?



jetzt wo dus sagst ja... von so ca 20-30cm mal, funktionierte aber danach immernoch...


----------



## squats (27. Januar 2014)

welche Platte ist es denn genau ? 

hörst du noch was wenn du die Platte anschliesst?


----------



## Davincico (28. Januar 2014)

Ist eine Western Digital My Passport 2TB.

Ja sie Vibriert immernoch so wie vorher (also normal) und ab und zu macht sie einen kurzen, hohen Ton, weis nicht ob das schon vorher so war...


----------



## squats (28. Januar 2014)

autsch die Große, bissl zu teuer um sie mal auf Verdacht zu öffnen


----------



## Davincico (29. Januar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> autsch die Große, bissl zu teuer um sie mal auf Verdacht zu öffnen



Naja wie gesagt, das Geld ist mir sch* egal solange ich die Daten wieder bekomm... 

Heute konnte ich das Fenster öffnen, indem ich das Passwort eingeben kann auf die HD zugreifen zu können. Aber jedesmal wenn ich dann das PW eingegeben hatte und bestätigt hatte, hat sich der Laptop aufgehängt... Zeichen dafür dass es am Laptop und nicht an der HD liegt? Ich Idiot habse heut vergessen mitzunehmen um an einem anderen PC zu schauen obs geht... :/


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2014)

Davincico schrieb:


> Zeichen dafür dass es am Laptop und nicht an der HD liegt?


Nein, in dem Fall eher leider anders rum. 

Probier mal TestDisk. Vielleicht ist nur der MBR oder die Partitionstabelle zerschossen.

Download: http://www.cgsecurit...g/wiki/TestDisk
HowTo: http://www.computerb...ad.php?t=110869 (runterscrollen bis zu TestDisk)


----------

